# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Что это за жижнь, чтл и здохнуть сокойно нельзя??

## Sabina

Вот я думаю, покончил человек с жизнью, а на похоронах все только и обсуждают его, почему, зачем, ну человек умер, грустите и плачте, а не обсуждайте...
А еще, не факт, что там куда попадает душа тебя не отправят обратно за дезертирство....и опять все по новой, а все старния с этой жизни пропадут??....вот так и думаю..нельзя умереть спокойно...

----------


## Прохожий

И самое страшное если оставят на земле и придется жить с ними. Чувствовать эти переживания и боль. И все что чувствуешь сейчас будет помножено в тыщи раз. Это наверно и пугает. Хочется покоя, и умиротворения.

----------


## Свобода 22

Да не так уж и страшно...терять на данный момент всё-равно нечего...а что там говорят другие честно говоря пофиг...они всю жизнь что-то говорят и никак не заткнутса...

----------


## Прохожий

Самое страшное это жить в одиночестве и без понимания зачем. Терять нечего, но не известно что будет дальше? Я не верю ни в бога, ни в дьявола. Но я верю что нас окружают души умерших людей, призраки ходят среди нас. Вот после ухода из жизни самому как там будет житься? Даже ученными доказана что в человеке есть душа. И куда она потом попадает?

----------


## Свобода 22

> Даже ученными доказана что в человеке есть душа. И куда она потом попадает?


 Учеными только доказано что во время смерти пропадает 9 граммов веса...не факт что это душа.

----------


## Прохожий

> Учеными только доказано что во время смерти пропадает 9 граммов веса...не факт что это душа.


 А что это еще может быть? Эти 9 грамм не зависели от веса умершего.

----------


## Свобода 22

> А что это еще может быть? Эти 9 грамм не зависели от веса умершего.


 Даже если это так ещё не одним учёным не доказано куда эта душа попадает после смерти...

----------


## Свобода 22

Если не брать единичные случаи всяких там полтергейстов...и то не доказано что это именно души умерших...

----------


## Прохожий

> Даже если это так ещё не одним учёным не доказано куда эта душа попадает после смерти...


 Вот и не понятно что будет. Что там? Как там? Никто еще не говорил и не скажет.  Мы можем только гадать и выбирать, что делать дальше. Не понятно где хуже.

----------


## Nek

Люди всегда боятся того, о чём не имеют представления. Поэтому и домыслов так много.

----------


## Sunset

> Я имею представление. Все будут просто в шоке от удивления!... "Как! почему! такой веселый симпатичный парень, и на тебе!! Непонятно! Нашел бы подружку, женился и жил бы счастливо! Вот дурак!..."


 а может они будут правы?

----------


## бывшийкурильщик

мне лично не нравятся эти стандартные стереотипы, "нашел бы подружку,женился и жил бы счастливо"

----------


## Diamond1978

Мне кажется,в смерти нет ничего ужасного...не можешь выполнить жизненную программу,проблемы с самореализацией,зашел в тупик,выхода нет,смысла оставаться тоже нет-почему бы не уйти... Я вот что думаю: дойду до критической точки,достанет все окончательно-уйду из жизни,и мне будет по-фигу,что там без меня будет....проживут. Поплачут и будут жить дальше.

----------


## hikke

Учеными доказано. Обожаю эту фразу.

----------


## Герда

> Мне кажется,в смерти нет ничего ужасного...не можешь выполнить жизненную программу____


 Соррри а по подробнее насчёт программы__Не банальное-- деревво-сын-дом.
Монахи не плодяться, качевники не сажают, ну  и далее по тексту.__)
Возможно смысл--это познать себя, мир или глубже даже?____

----------


## Diamond1978

Нет,мне кажется главная жизненная программа-быть счастливым,делать добро и дарить тепло и радость близким и окружающим тебя людям. Это удел людей,находящихся в ладу с самими собой,людей самодостаточных. .... Мне так кажется. Иначе,-саморазрушение.

----------


## Герда

> Нет,мне кажется главная жизненная программа-быть счастливым.
> 
> Иначе,-саморазрушение.


 
А это как, извинте---"быть, стать, иметься__счастливым?"
 И по подробнее, а то уже на саморозрушение потянуло.)

----------


## fuсka rolla

Вот тоже подробностей не мешало бы получить. А то самодостаточность не вписывается в "дарить тепло окружающим".

----------


## Nord

> А это как, извинте---"быть, стать, иметься__счастливым?"
>  И по подробнее, а то уже на саморозрушение потянуло.)


 Делайте то, что доставляет вам удовольствие, ищите пути к этому, спросите себя, что на самом деле вам удовольствие доставляет.

На саморазрушение тянет тех, кто ничего не делает для своего удовольствия.

Помните это:




> Я бежал потому что надо было бежать. Я не думал о том, куда это меня приведёт.
> Я бежал 3 года, 2 месяца, четырнадцать дней и шестнадцать часов.
> Репортёр: Зачем вы это делаете?
> Форрест Гамп: Мне нравится бежать.


 Для счастья многие люди черезчур уверены в том, что знают в чем оно или уверены в том, что когда-нибудь это поймут. 

И слишком мало для счастья ДЕЛАЮТ.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> На саморазрушение тянет тех, кто ничего не делает для своего удовольствия.


 Хм. Объясни. Потому, что по-моему саморазрушение начинается желания причинить вред кому-то, а за неимением такового- себе.Это никак не противоречит работам в инстинктологии. Вся жизнь направлена на получение удовольствия. Из-за некоторых особенностей отдельного человека, которые формируются многими способами в течении всей жизни, удовольствие может получаться в процессе причинения страданий другому человеку (садизм). Ежели таковое недоступно по каким-то причинам, то объект меняется, но способ все тот же- мучение. Т.е. саморазрушение- не следствие ничего неделания для своего удовольствие, а только очередная форма отклонения, или компенсация за не полученный садизм. Множество не получают то удовольствие на которое рассчитывали, при этом желание причинить себе вред не возникало.

----------


## Герда

> 1. Делайте то, что доставляет вам удовольствие, ищите пути к этому, спросите себя, что на самом деле вам удовольствие доставляет.
> 
> 2. И слишком мало для счастья ДЕЛАЮТ.


 
Ну для тех, кто считает за счастье --не напрягаться, в плане работы для его достижения___ Это вещи взаимоисключающие, по моему.


Ну и так, для разбега. ___
Маньяку доставляет удовольствие маньячить, сплетнику сплетничать  и далее. Неужели они счастливы???  Хотя, вроде работу по счастью выполняют.)

----------


## Diamond1978

Саморазрушение,и желание причинить себе вред-это не одно и то же. Если наши потребности не находят удовлетворения,то это  уже стресс. Если  неудовлетворенность (любая) имеет место быть длительное время,то  мы начинаем меняться не в лучшую сторону. Неврозы ,болячки .... Откуда? Наживное. И это вовсе не патология....Хочется огого!...а воплотить это нет сил (возможностей..и.т.д.),хочется чтобы любили-а не любят,к примеру...хочется жить в достатке...а ума и хитрости не хватает,кому то трудолюбия...В конечном счете мы сами и виноваты во всем...ну это по ситуации..А кто то доходит до последней черты..И вдруг начинаешь видеть окружающую действительность во всем ее безобразии..и серость и равнодушие вокруг,и человек человеку волк,и городишко в котором живу,так себе,и выехать никакой возможности....и жизнь это не жизнь-а выживание,и радости от нее никакой,как будто срок отбываешь..
Вспоминаю последнюю главу Анны Карениной...о чем она думала незадолго до самоубийства..

----------


## Nord

> Хм. Объясни. Потому, что по-моему саморазрушение начинается желания причинить вред кому-то, а за неимением такового- себе.Это никак не противоречит работам в инстинктологии. Вся жизнь направлена на получение удовольствия. Из-за некоторых особенностей отдельного человека, которые формируются многими способами в течении всей жизни, удовольствие может получаться в процессе причинения страданий другому человеку (садизм). Ежели таковое недоступно по каким-то причинам, то объект меняется, но способ все тот же- мучение. Т.е. саморазрушение- не следствие ничего неделания для своего удовольствие, а только очередная форма отклонения, или компенсация за не полученный садизм. Множество не получают то удовольствие на которое рассчитывали, при этом желание причинить себе вред не возникало.


 У всего есть оборотная сторона. Любящий вкусно поесть является в конечном счете соучастником мясника на бойне, любящий красивые автомобили - является в конечном счете соучастником производств, эксплуатирующих окружающую среду добычей металлов, нефти и прочего сырья, сбрасывающих отходы производства, и свалки автомобилей - это тоже следствие этого невинного увлечения. Это не так очевидно, как открытый садизм, но суть одна и та же.

Я уже как-то говорил, что ответы зависят от вопросов: так чего же вы хотите - быть счастливыми или чтобы никто не страдал? Если первое - ступайте стезей удовольствия. А за удовольствия надо платить. Если же вы не желаете платить, то и счастья с вами не приключится.

Это не так и ужасно, если при выборе удовольствий спрашивать себя: согласен ли я заплатить за это удовольствие, стоит ли оно того? Маньяки, сплетники просто не задают себе этого вопроса. Впрочем, как и подавляющее большинство людей, поэтому когда приходит время платить по счетам, становится НЕОЖИДАННО грустно. Что же до выбора удовольствий - этот выбор просто невероятно огромен, то, что вы без чего-то счастливо жить не можете - это самообман. Потому что то, без чего вы действительно жить не можете - действительно приводит к смерти, и страдать по этому поводу некому. Ну, а тем, кто пока жив - ищите и обрящете. 

И постарайтесь быть разборчивыми.

----------


## Nord

> Ну для тех, кто считает за счастье --не напрягаться, в плане работы для его достижения___ Это вещи взаимоисключающие, по моему.


 А где тут взаимоисключение? Нравится бездельничать - бездельничай. ДЕЛАЮТ - не в смысле ходят на работу, перемещая груз массой один килограмм на расстояние один метр, ДЕЛАЮТ - в смысле реализуют свои желания.

----------


## Diamond1978

Не каждый может преодолеть, возникающие в процессе попытки реализовать свои желания,препятствия. У каждого свои. Бывают трудно преодолимые.

----------


## fuсka rolla

i'm out.

----------


## Diamond1978

почему?

----------


## fuсka rolla

Трудно вести разговор, если один из его участников использует стереотипы. Приходится сначала провести некоторое время на объяснение ненужности использования штампов, затем приблизительные объяснения о том, как работает голова, а только потом вернутся уже к обсуждению вопроса и заново выяснять. Я не пытаюсь задеть кого-то. Просто это очень долго. И, как правило, не плодотворно.

----------


## Герда

Любое навязанное мнение не плодотворно. Потому что навязывеется.
Хочешь счастья--- иди и работай для его достижения. И т.д.
Кст знаю мнжество людей имеющих все состовляющие для счастья, без усилий и всё равно считаюих себя самыми разнесчастными.

----------


## Nord

> Не каждый может преодолеть, возникающие в процессе попытки реализовать свои желания,препятствия. У каждого свои. Бывают трудно преодолимые.


 Преодоление препятствия - это и есть путь. Я люблю прогулки, и мои ноги устают, но для меня усталость даже не расплата - это естественная часть прогулки.

Я люблю сложные проекты, настолько сложные для меня, что они заставляют чувствовать себя беспомощным - все мои знания и прошлые заслуги ничто перед ними. Это очень хорошо написано у Хайнлайна в "Звездном десанте":




> Я всегда начинаю дрожать перед десантом. Понятно, мне делают инъекцию и проводят гипнотическую подготовку, так что на самом деле я просто не могу трусить. Наш корабельный психиатр, проанализировав данные моего биополя и задав мне, пока я спал, кучу глупых вопросов, заявил, что это не страх, что в этом вообще нет ничего серьёзного — так дрожит хороший рысак перед скачками.
> Я ничего не мог сказать на этот счёт, так же как не мог представить себя рысаком. Но факт оставался фактом: каждый раз я, как идиот, начинал дрожать.


 Так же и я - чувствую страх, стресс, дискомфорт. Но это моя работа - часть моей работы. Возможно из-за перегрузок мое, допустим, сердце откажет быстрее - но это даже не расплата для меня - это часть моего пути.

"Я ни о чем не сожалею" - вот что я смогу сказать перед смертью, если такая возможность представится. И если у меня прямо вагон времени будет, то добавлю: "Я ни о чем не сожалею, потому что я любил сам путь, я прошел его так, как считал правильным, а не просто переместился из пункта А в пункт В: от рождения - к смерти."

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Любое навязанное мнение не плодотворно. Потому что навязывеется.
> Хочешь счастья--- иди и работай для его достижения. И т.д.
> Кст знаю мнжество людей имеющих все состовляющие для счастья, без усилий и всё равно считаюих себя самыми разнесчастными.


 


> Не путайте воспитание с обучением, потому что это работа с рассудком, запись информации на человеческий мозг и формирование навыков полезных в дальнейшей жизни человека. Например, читать, писать и считать.
> Воспитание – это, прежде всего работа с человеческим инстинктом, подавление одних и развитие, активация других программ человеческого инстинкта. У человека есть животный инстинкт, такой например как «укради», который противоречит интересам современного общества. В этом случае у общества есть два пути, либо отключить или хотя бы подавить этот инстинкт, а если это не удалось сделать, то можно отключить, подавить и изолировать от общества обладателя этого инстинкта, и они с успехом реализуются обществом. Эти пути с переменным успехом реализуются обществом, первый – как основной, второй – как вспомогательный. С этими методами все понятно, потому что воров всегда уродовали или убивали, в лучшем случае использовали как расходный материал в качестве рабов на рудниках. Мы же в рамках данной статьи поговорим о профилактической работе, о подавлении и устранении вредных инстинктов. Инстинкт «укради» можно подавить с помощью инстинкта, например самосохранения, то есть запугать человека: «Будешь воровать – сядешь в тюрьму». Это эффективно до тех пор, пока человек не видит вблизи милиционера. Если рядом нет угрозы, то инстинкт самосохранения отключается, а чтобы он не отключался, то есть неотвратимое наказание от всемогущего и всевидящего Бога. Есть еще другой путь подавления врожденного элемента поведения – это воспитание примером, то есть пока ребенок маленький, он впитывает всю информацию на уровни подкорки. Если ребенок упал и ему больно, значит нужно учиться стоять на ногах. Взял ребенок конфету – мама наказала, значит брать без разрешения нельзя и все окружающие взрослые с ней согласны. Таким образом, у человека с детства формируется подсознательная неприемлемость кражи.


 Это тоже навязанное мнение о том, как навязываются мнения. 
Вы, наверное, имеете ввиду то, что полученное знание эмпирически доставляет больше удовольствия, нежели того же самого результата\того же самого объема знаний\того же самого содержания, полученного вне опыта. Только можно сколько угодно долго считать палочки, яблоки и тд, перед тем, как придешь к результату, который можно было бы получить сразу и быстрее, проконсультировавшись, походив на занятия, выучив самому. Может запасаясь теоретической базой впрок (до того, как оно пригодится)- продуктивнее и принесет счастье быстрее, чем получение знаний только после столкновения с "препятствием"?

----------


## Diamond1978

У каждого свой путь к счастью. Счастье,это же не приобретение какое-то..это состояние души,это много-много положительных эмоций....Ну неужели мы живем на этой земле для того чтобы страдать? Ну как стать счастливыми,любимыми,довольными? Работа над собой,помноженная на везение? Или судьба? Я часто задаю себе эти вопросы. Вроде делаешь,делаешь что то по жизни,а на деле получается.,что барахтаешься в луже,и ничто не вдохновляет.Жизненные обстоятельства,черт побери..

----------


## Nord

> *У каждого свой путь к счастью.* Счастье,это же не приобретение какое-то..это состояние души,это много-много положительных эмоций....Ну неужели мы живем на этой земле для того чтобы страдать? Ну как стать счастливыми,любимыми,довольными? Работа над собой,помноженная на везение? Или судьба? Я часто задаю себе эти вопросы. Вроде делаешь,делаешь что то по жизни,а на деле получается.,что барахтаешься в луже,и ничто не вдохновляет.*Жизненные обстоятельства*,черт побери..


 Ваши "жизненные обстоятельства" - это и есть Ваш уникальный путь к счастью.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Кстати, Норд, у тебя где-то есть хороший пост о том, что "жизненный путь"- и есть "ты". Может скопируешь его сюда для наглядности?

----------


## Герда

Меня всегда удивляла фраза "человек рождён для счастья".
 Как-то неестественно звучит. Смысл рождения в другом по-моему. Возможо в познании, в совершенствовании себя. И не столько в физическом плане, сколько в духовном. И тут, да без труда и усилий не достигнуть равновесия.
Может поэтому и нужна пара. Но союз двоих - это же гармония, дополнение друг-друга.
Если же один из пары начинает жить жизнью партнёра, то теряет себя как личность. Становится не интересен даже себе. 
Как результат, разрыв с партнёром ведет к жесточайшей депрессии вплоть до СУ.

----------


## Diamond1978

Как ни банально это звучит,мы все хотим быть счастливыми. Можно сколько угодно рассуждать о совершенствовании себя,о труде и усилиях...,о гармонии...но это всего лишь инструменты,своего рода средство..для достижения поставленной цели. В итоге,мы хотим чего: удовлетворения от того,что мы сделали,чтобы результат компенсировал затраченные нами усилия. А в этом и есть счастье:человек добивается чего то,и ему хорошо от этого. Важно сделать правильный выбор,найти подходящие нужные "инструменты" и преодолеть "жизненные обстоятельства"..А вот это самое сложное...Можно и ошибиться..А кто-то вообще ничего не делает...Я говорю общими фразами,но мне кажется,это можно применить к любой жизненной ситуации.

----------


## Nord

Если вы читали Книгу перемен (И-цзин), то могли заметить, что ее содержание полностью соответствует названию. Гексаграммы описывают реальность в динамике: самая "благоприятная" гексаграмма заканчивается предупреждением, что на каком-то этапе вам следует прекратить советуемые действия, ибо они начнут работать уже с противоположным эффектом, а любая самая "неблагоприятная" гексаграмма указывает, что рано или поздно перемены начнутся и ситуация начнет меняться.

Это отражает разницу между пониманием мироздания западной и восточной культурами. Для сознания западного человека существует некое стабильное состояние "счастья", для достижения которого требуется совершить определенные действия - после чего можно невозбранно ловить кайф, лишь изредка "подправляя" курс. Восточный же человек видит мироздание как постоянную динамику, в которой стабильные состояния - весьма временны и относительны, поэтому у них речь идет не о достижении некоего стабильного позитивного состояния - "счастья", а о достижении гармонии - понимания динамичности бытия.

Разумеется, культуры давным давно оказывают влияние друг на друга, и мы без труда обнаружим в западном мышлении признаки восточного. Тот же бизнес на сегодняшний момент - это не какое-то механистическое действие, отлаженный механизм, а постоянная динамика, в которой надо постоянно учитывать перемены, иначе выпадешь из потока. В бытовой части западный человек уже свободно использует это понимание динамики, но вот самосознание его по прежнему во власти фантома стабильности - гонки за "счастьем" продолжаются с прежним энтузиазмом и всё тем же отсутсвием результата.

Всё бы ничего - в конце концов чем-то же надо заниматься, но загвоздка в том, что собственно стремление к этому фантому "счастья" и приводит к полностью противоположной вещи - "страданию". То есть человек, убедив себя, что нечто несуществующее таки существует испытывает постоянный внутренний дискомфорт от отсутствия этого несуществующего нечто в своей жизни. И самое забавное - чтобы он ни делал для достижения этого фантома - он, естественно, его не достигает и перестает делать вообще что-либо, ругая свои "жизненные обстоятельства", как негодные для достижения "счастья". Ирония в том, что этого "счастья" вообще никакими средствами не достичь, что легко видеть в случаях, когда все компоненты вроде в наличии, а счастье-то так и не наступило.

Понятно, что мои слова выглядят для многих обуянных концепцией "счастья" как пораженческие и малодушные - мол, вот дурак-м*дак, он просто жалкий неудачник, пытающийся отговорить и нас от нашей "священной борьбы за счастье", хотя даже по меркам многих "охотников за счастьем" я вполне себе удачник. Тем не менее, я никого не отговариваю действовать, я лишь указываю, что сам их вопрос - "как достичь счастья?" - лишен смысла.

----------


## Герда

> А в этом и есть счастье: человек добивается чего- то и ему хорошо от этого. Важно сделать правильный выбор, найти подходящие нужные "инструменты" и преодолеть "жизненные обстоятельства"...
>  А вот это самое сложное... Можно и ошибиться... А кто-то вообще ничего не делает...


 Тут я согласна, преодоление___
 Даже когда каждый шаг с трудом дается. Нет сил, нет желания что-то делать, и куда-то идти. Да вроде и смысла не видишь для продолжения пути.
Избежать ошибок можно только ничего не делая.

----------


## Diamond1978

Значит,счастье-это миф? Может быть достаточно научиться  извлекать "кусочек счастья" из любой каждодневной ситуации,просто начать по-другому смотреть на вещи...? Вот у меня не получается...к тому же я действительно ничего реально в своей жизни изменить не могу.

----------


## Nord

> Значит,счастье-это миф? Может быть достаточно научиться  извлекать "кусочек счастья" из любой каждодневной ситуации,просто начать по-другому смотреть на вещи...? Вот у меня не получается...к тому же я действительно ничего реально в своей жизни изменить не могу.


 Счастье - это не миф, счастье - это нестабильное состояние, зависящее от интерпретации полученных данных - внутреннего состояния, внешних условий - сознанием человека.

Во-первых, сами данные, которые поступают в сознание, весьма ограничены - мы ограничены нашими органами чувств, которые в свою очередь работают в ограниченных диапазонах, таким образом, уже на входе поток информации далеко не полный.

Во-вторых, сознание, получив эти куцые данные, начинает их преобразовывать с помощью приобретенных навыков в какие-то представления в голове, которые и формируют в конечном счете актуальное мировоззрение.

В итоге - это совершенно феерический процесс преобразование одной сумятицы в другую.

Однако у человека других инструментов отображать мир нет, поэтому люди в основном принимают свои представления о мире за собственно мир. Этому способствует и то, что с помощью концептов в своей голове люди могут целенаправленно изменять наблюдаемую реальность - ну, то есть осуществлять какую-то деятельность. Но тут забывают очень, очень, ОЧЕНЬ ВАЖНЫЙ МОМЕНТ: несмотря на достигнутые результаты, объективно мы не в курсе реального положения дел, потому что действуем, исходя из предположений и манипулируя нечеткими данными.

Тогда, конечно, люди говорят: ну и какая мне разница, что там "на самом деле", если мне плохо (или хорошо)? А разница вот какая: само Ваше состояние в конечном счете и есть следствие этих манипуляций. Так как Вы сами являетесь в конечном счете интерпретатором реальности, то и состояния ваши - это ваш собственный продукт. *Бессмысленно задавать вопрос: почему мне плохо/хорошо? - Вы сами определяете свое состояние.* Вам хорошо или плохо исходя из ваших представлений о мире, а не потому что такова реальность.

Так вот счастье, как и страдание - это внутренний продукт. Те, кто этого не понимают, стремятся овладеть некими фетишами, чтобы доставить себе счастье - на какое-то время это возможно, однако сознание постоянно получает новые данные, постоянно пересобирает концепты - и потому стабильности не добиться, разве что отказаться от разума - потому-то дети и олигофрены зачастую значительно чаще взрослых находятся в счастливом расположении духа. Есть, впрочем, и для взрослых путь - понять, что все их представления не соответствуют действительности и не придавать чрезмерной важности деятельности своего сознания и следствиям этой деятельности - своим состояниям.

----------

